# Inizio di serata Fantozziana...



## Cattivik (3 Luglio 2021)

Ieri serata Fantozziana... ma una volta senza l'equazione Fantozzi=sfigato...

Chi non conosce la famosa scena del film con il nostro eroe che alle prese con frittatona di cipolle e birra ghiacciata si metteva in pole position per gustarsi la partita della nazionale... 

L'epilogo lo conosciamo bene... la "Corazzata Potemkin" ebbe la meglio....


Ma veniamo a noi... Ieri sera inaspettatamente mi sono ritrovato solo a casa... cena compresa! Ho evitato la frittatona di cipolle lasciando la birra ghiacciata per dopo e mi sono cucinato un buon piatto di mezze penne zola e noci... piatto veloce ma molto gustoso con un buon vino bianco... il tutto mentre come antipasto avevo i rigori tra Spagna e Svizzera... 

Poi divano e via di partita della nazionale con birra e pistacchi...

Il tutto per chiedervi non se amate la frittata con cipolle o le partite di calcio....

Avete mai la voglia di prendervi una serata tutta per voi... in solitudine... o vi è mai capitato di ritrovarvi soli e anzichè "annoiarsi" vi gustate lo stare con voi stessi, vi prendete cura di voi stessi?

Cattivik

P.S. Il rigore era molto dubbio...


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2021)

il rigore era inesistente


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2021)

Mi capita raramente ma quando mi capita mi godo la serata sul mio divano con una birra e qualche schifezza e un film che magari ho visto 20 volte….


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Avete mai la voglia di prendervi una serata tutta per voi... in solitudine... o vi è mai capitato di ritrovarvi soli e anzichè "annoiarsi" vi gustate lo stare con voi stessi, vi prendete cura di voi stessi?


Sono tante le volte che avrei voglia di prendermi una serata tutta per me.

Devo però dire che, a letto i bambini, tendenzialmente ho i miei spazi.

Una delle ultime volte che mi son ritrovata sola mi sono addivanata con uno Spritz con ghiaccio e mi son sparata una serie tv, tra le altre cose


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi capita raramente ma quando mi capita mi godo la serata sul mio divano con una birra e qualche schifezza e un film che magari ho visto 20 volte….


Me too...
Ed è un momento magico...
La casa totalmente silenziosa e in piena solitudine...
Godimento fisico puro!!?


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ieri serata Fantozziana... ma una volta senza l'equazione Fantozzi=sfigato...
> 
> Chi non conosce la famosa scena del film con il nostro eroe che alle prese con frittatona di cipolle e birra ghiacciata si metteva in pole position per gustarsi la partita della nazionale...
> 
> ...


Certamente! , e considerato che sono single, che mio figlio è spesso dal padre, e che di default amo abbastanza i momenti di solitudine, non mi faccio mancare queste serate.
Quelle che apprezzo di più?
Quelle estive, come queste  (ossignùr, ora per un pò non sarò da sola, mi godrò mio figlio e anche un pò di mare con gli amici, ma non vedo l'ora di questi momenti  ).

Quando esco in bici, mi faccio un sacco di giri e un pò di chilometri, rientro con l'imbrunire (o meglio ancora che è già buio) stanca , mi sparo una bella doccia, cena frugale, e poi fuori in veranda, nel silenzio, con un buon bicchiere di vino rosso.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi capita raramente ma quando mi capita mi godo la serata sul mio divano con una birra e qualche schifezza e un film che magari ho visto 20 volte….


Tipo Pretty Woman?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ieri serata Fantozziana... ma una volta senza l'equazione Fantozzi=sfigato...
> 
> Chi non conosce la famosa scena del film con il nostro eroe che alle prese con frittatona di cipolle e birra ghiacciata si metteva in pole position per gustarsi la partita della nazionale...
> 
> ...


Sostanzialmente io sono sempre sola la sera. 
In casa ognuno si fa i fatti suoi. 
In verità uscire in compagnia sarebbe la vera variante. 
Si può essere soli anche in mezzo ad una folla


----------



## Vera (3 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ieri serata Fantozziana... ma una volta senza l'equazione Fantozzi=sfigato...
> 
> Chi non conosce la famosa scena del film con il nostro eroe che alle prese con frittatona di cipolle e birra ghiacciata si metteva in pole position per gustarsi la partita della nazionale...
> 
> ...


Ora che mia figlia è grande, mi gusto spesso le serate in solitudine. Un bagno in piscina, un buon libro, un bel film o semplicemente il silenzio totale guardando il cielo.
Che goduria.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Tipo Pretty Woman?


Esatto 
O mangia prega ama 
Notthing hill
Il presidente una storia d’amore 
Ecc ecc


----------



## Cattivik (3 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente io sono sempre sola la sera.
> In casa ognuno si fa i fatti suoi.
> In verità uscire in compagnia sarebbe la vera variante.
> Si può essere soli anche in mezzo ad una folla


"Pensavo che la cosa peggiore nella vita fosse restare solo. No, non lo è. Ho scoperto invece che la cosa peggiore nella vita è quella di finire con persone che ti fanno sentire veramente solo." 
 Robin Williams

Cattivik

P. S. Ancor peggio è non reagire


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> P. S. Ancor peggio è non reagire


Non sempre si può reagire....


----------



## Cattivik (3 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sempre si può reagire....


Sempre si deve reagire con i modi e i tempi giusti... non si deve restare inermi e accettare passivamente. 

Cattivik


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sempre si deve reagire con i modi e i tempi giusti... non si deve restare inermi e accettare passivamente.
> 
> Cattivik


Hai ragione...
Bisognerebbe solo trovare il coraggio di osare


----------



## Carola (4 Luglio 2021)

Mi capita raramente ma qnd capita come nocciola ... divano schifezze serie tv

rigore inesistente e che sofferenza non fischiava piu ieri sera
Io poi mi agito e do consigli a Mancini e i miei figli a prendermi x i ciap


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> "Pensavo che la cosa peggiore nella vita fosse restare solo. No, non lo è. Ho scoperto invece che la cosa peggiore nella vita è quella di finire con persone che ti fanno sentire veramente solo."
> Robin Williams
> 
> Cattivik
> ...


Dipende cosa intendi x reagire.


----------



## Cattivik (4 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi x reagire.


Fare qualcosa per non accettare passivamente la situazione... i modi sul come reagire... stanno nel tuo essere... nelle persone che hai davanti e nel risultato che vuoi ottenere.

Difficile? Mai detto che fosse facile...

"Ma quando il gioco vsi fa duro i duri iniziano a giocare"


Cattivik Blues Brother


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Fare qualcosa per non accettare passivamente la situazione... i modi sul come reagire... stanno nel tuo essere... nelle persone che hai davanti e nel risultato che vuoi ottenere.
> 
> Difficile? Mai detto che fosse facile...
> 
> ...


Mi sono stancata. 
Non è rassegnazione, ma non mi interessa più. 
Attualmente sto cercando di trovare nuovi interessi.


----------



## ologramma (5 Luglio 2021)

Mangio o cerco di mangiare sempre allo stesso orario cioè alle otto di sera e all'una a pranzo .La vita ora che sono i pensione e i miei pargoli sono finalmente autonomi ,entrambi sono andati via a convivere quando hanno raggiunto i 35 anni ,la sera con ho detto cena sempre alla stessa ora poi dopo le solite soste al bagno mi ritiro nella mia stanza e mi godo un po' di TV ,quasi prima delle dieci spengo mi concentro e con un attimo dormo non sento neanche mia moglie che viene al letto dopo le undici.La mattina sveglia alle 4,30 o alle 5 e li inizia lamia giornata ,ginnastica, caffè portato a mia moglie e dopo colazione e ecc.puo sembrare monotana ma ora mi piace mi rilassa e mi prepara alla giornata intera piena di cose  sempre nuove escludendo quelle nominate sopra


----------



## ologramma (5 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono stancata.
> Non è rassegnazione, ma non mi interessa più.
> Attualmente sto cercando di trovare nuovi interessi.


Dobbiamo mettere il turbo che il tempo passa


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ieri serata Fantozziana... ma una volta senza l'equazione Fantozzi=sfigato...
> 
> Chi non conosce la famosa scena del film con il nostro eroe che alle prese con frittatona di cipolle e birra ghiacciata si metteva in pole position per gustarsi la partita della nazionale...
> 
> ...


No, mai voglia.
Ho già le trasferte per lavoro con serate in solitudine in zone industriali e raffinerie e ti garantisco che non sono proprio il massimo pur avendo ogni genere di confort a disposizione. Quando sono a casa preferisco le serate in famiglia.

Sul prendersi cura del mio corpo lo devo fare per forza.
Soffro di una patologia genetica degenerativa, pertanto non mi posso permettere di lasciarmi andare perché su di me il lasciarsi andare porta più velocemente che su altri la degenerazione di alcuni tessuti.
Non dettaglio troppo perche questa patologia è molto molto rara.

Quindi devo stare attento a tutto, sia quanto mangio che cosa mangio o bevo. E devo fare attività fisica continuata e aerobica finche morte non ci separi.

Insomma un casino.


----------



## Homer (14 Luglio 2021)

Non amo rimanere solo a casa. Mi mette una tristezza infinita. Proprio non riesco.


----------



## Lostris (14 Luglio 2021)

Homer ha detto:


> Non amo rimanere solo a casa. Mi mette una tristezza infinita. Proprio non riesco.


Ehi straniero


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2021)

Homer ha detto:


> Non amo rimanere solo a casa. Mi mette una tristezza infinita. Proprio non riesco.


A me piace. Sto con una persona interessante con cui vado d’accordo


----------



## Homer (19 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehi straniero


Ciao, come va??
Eh si, straniero a casa mia


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2021)

Homer ha detto:


> Non amo rimanere solo a casa. Mi mette una tristezza infinita. Proprio non riesco.


Proprio vero che siamo tutti diversi 

Io rientrata da poco dal mare (che mi sono goduta, per carità  ), il figliolo che è già ripartito per altre mete con suo padre, qualche giorno libero, un pò di cose da fare, giretto al mercato con acquisto peperoncini piccantissimi , ora una sistematina a quel che resta del mio mini orto , poi mi piglio un pò di sole in pace, e ancora dopo tiro fuori la mia mitica mountain bike e.... in giro per almeno tre-quattro ore, sotto il sole, con rientro al buio. Doccia, tanta frutta e verdura a cena e fuori nel silenzio. Bella vita!!!! Sarà che a casa mia io ci sto proprio bene


----------



## Homer (19 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Proprio vero che siamo tutti diversi
> 
> Io rientrata da poco dal mare (che mi sono goduta, per carità  ), il figliolo che è già ripartito per altre mete con suo padre, qualche giorno libero, un pò di cose da fare, giretto al mercato con acquisto peperoncini piccantissimi , ora una sistematina a quel che resta del mio mini orto , poi mi piglio un pò di sole in pace, e ancora dopo tiro fuori la mia mitica mountain bike e.... in giro per almeno tre-quattro ore, sotto il sole, con rientro al buio. Doccia, tanta frutta e verdura a cena e fuori nel silenzio. Bella vita!!!! Sarà che a casa mia io ci sto proprio bene


Sono le cose che bene o male faccio anche io. Appunto, inventarsi attività per non rimanere in casa, a parte ovviamente, quando sono con la mia compagna che, uguale a me, non riesce a fermarsi a casa se non per i mestieri. Per quello ci siamo proprio trovati. Mi capita spesso che, quando lei lavora il sabato pomeriggio ed io non ho le figlie con me, di annoiarmi troppo, tanto da inventarmi lavori a casa sua per non starmene a casa mia. .


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2021)

Homer ha detto:


> Sono le cose che bene o male faccio anche io. Appunto, inventarsi attività per non rimanere in casa, a parte ovviamente, quando sono con la mia compagna che, uguale a me, non riesce a fermarsi a casa se non per i mestieri. Per quello ci siamo proprio trovati. Mi capita spesso che, quando lei lavora il sabato pomeriggio ed io non ho le figlie con me, di annoiarmi troppo, tanto da inventarmi lavori a casa sua per non starmene a casa mia. .


Io ti dirò che raramente mi annoio. Però sono consapevole di avere gusti particolari, tanto per restare nel tema del 3D .Non disdegno affatto la solitudine.  Mi piace eh, anche stare in buona compagnia, ma di indole sono proprio una cavernicola 

Mi piace avere i miei momenti, anche nella giornata, in completa solitudine.  Anche quando esco a pedalare, ho alcuni posti per me speciali dove mi ricarico


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ti dirò che raramente mi annoio. Però sono consapevole di avere gusti particolari, tanto per restare nel tema del 3D .Non disdegno affatto la solitudine.  Mi piace eh, anche stare in buona compagnia, ma di indole sono proprio una cavernicola
> 
> Mi piace avere i miei momenti, anche nella giornata, in completa solitudine.  Anche quando esco a pedalare, ho alcuni posti per me speciali dove mi ricarico


Ma anch'io amo avere i miei momenti di totale solitudine...infatti adoro uscire sola a camminare con le cuffie nelle orecchie...a riflettere...
Ma sono al contempo una persona di estrema compagnia...
Io inviterei sempre amici in casa...adoro avere i miei amici seduti in giardino o in taverna da me...


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma anch'io amo avere i miei momenti di totale solitudine...infatti adoro uscire sola a camminare con le cuffie nelle orecchie...a riflettere...
> Ma sono al contempo una persona di estrema compagnia...
> Io inviterei sempre amici in casa...adoro avere i miei amici seduti in giardino o in taverna da me...


Quello fa piacere anche a me 
E anche ogni tanto le uscite in bici in compagnia 
Anche se i rientri a casa all'imbrunire in questa stagione, stanca ma di corsa in solitaria  (mentre agogno una doccia, pure quella caldina anche d'estate ) zigzagando tra un po' di fauna (incredibile ma vero, anche a Milano ci sono posti così) per me hanno un posto speciale nel . Comunque, tornando al discorso di qualche giorno fa (mi è  venuto in mente pensando ora alla doccia calda), devo smetterla con le robe bollenti.  Da calorosa che son sempre stata, ora mi viene la pelle d'oca per un po' di vento con 30 gradi sulla spiaggia 
Ovviamente i miei amici mi hanno detto che non sono normale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello fa piacere anche a me
> E anche ogni tanto le uscite in bici in compagnia
> Anche se i rientri a casa all'imbrunire in questa stagione, stanca ma di corsa in solitaria  (mentre agogno una doccia, pure quella caldina anche d'estate ) zigzagando tra un po' di fauna (incredibile ma vero, anche a Milano ci sono posti così) per me hanno un posto speciale nel . Comunque, tornando al discorso di qualche giorno fa (mi è  venuto in mente pensando ora alla doccia calda), devo smetterla con le robe bollenti.  Da calorosa che son sempre stata, ora mi viene la pelle d'oca per un po' di vento con 30 gradi sulla spiaggia
> Ovviamente i miei amici mi hanno detto che non sono normale


In realtà ti volevo trasferire nel deserto e stavi facendo le prove


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In realtà ti volevo trasferire nel deserto e stavi facendo le prove



Sempre sofferto il caldo, giuro  .
Oramai è il clima che fa per me, sarà l'età che avanza, chettidevodire?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sempre sofferto il caldo, giuro  .
> Oramai è il clima che fa per me, sarà l'età che avanza, chettidevodire?


Succedeva anche a me, quando ero sottopeso


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succedeva anche a me, quando ero sottopeso


Non penso che sia il mio caso (l'essere addirittura in sottopeso, intendo ).
Vero comunque che è coinciso con il periodo da quando mettendomi a dieta, ho perso peso . Ma è vero anche che sono sempre stata (a parte l'ultimo periodo) di questo peso, e sempre calorosa


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non penso che sia il mio caso (l'essere addirittura in sottopeso, intendo ).
> Vero comunque che è coinciso con il periodo da quando mettendomi a dieta, ho perso peso . Ma è vero anche che sono sempre stata (a parte l'ultimo periodo) di questo peso, e sempre calorosa


Il sotto peso non lo stabilisci tu o una tabella, ma il tuo corpo e il tuo metabolismo, appunto facendoti sentire freddo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sotto peso non lo stabilisci tu o una tabella, ma il tuo corpo e il tuo metabolismo, appunto facendoti sentire freddo.


E l ho capito oggi è proprio una giornata di mai una gioia???
Non ho mai freddo
Beh forse una gioia l ho avuta...ma non riguarda il peso...quella battaglia persa


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sotto peso non lo stabilisci tu o una tabella, ma il tuo corpo e il tuo metabolismo, appunto facendoti sentire freddo.


Mi hai motivata per un paio di etti di pastasciutta, stasera


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E l ho capito oggi è proprio una giornata di mai una gioia???
> Non ho mai freddo
> Beh forse una gioia l ho avuta...ma non riguarda il peso...quella battaglia persa


Adesso ho sempre caldo... fai tu


----------

